# Switch firmware update 10.0.0 released, adds button remapping, allows you to move game data to SD



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 14, 2020)

Won't let me update. This is smash bros joker update patch all over again.


----------



## TheZander (Apr 14, 2020)

They finally did it 10.0. Time to bookmark some news


----------



## Volthax (Apr 14, 2020)

THE VOLT IS BACK


----------



## playstays_shun (Apr 14, 2020)

button remapping huh? 

how many PS/xbox diehards will swap A+B and X+Y?


----------



## Xzi (Apr 14, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Won't let me update. This is smash bros joker update patch all over again.


Servers are slammed since everybody is home and they're all trying to update at the same time.

If this lets me remap the dpad of 8bitdo's SF30Pro to movement in Smash, I'm going to be so damn happy.  Switch recognizes it as a Pro Controller, so it might be possible.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Servers are slammed since everybody is home and they're all trying to update at the same time.
> 
> If this lets me remap the dpad of 8bitdo's SF30Pro to movement in Smash, I'm going to be so damn happy.


I had no problems on both my Switch's


----------



## Xzi (Apr 14, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> I had no problems on both my Switch's


I get the "server is undergoing maintenance" error, maybe you slid in just in time.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I get the "server is undergoing maintenance" error, maybe you slid in just in time.


I updated right when it dropped so yea this hours ago


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Servers are slammed since everybody is home and they're all trying to update at the same time.
> 
> If this lets me remap the dpad of 8bitdo's SF30Pro to movement in Smash, I'm going to be so damn happy.


Not sure if it will go that far. Your movement will be pretty limited, because a Digital pad lacks precise angles the analog supposed to have, especially if the games do have them "pressure sensitive" motion and not just "fake digital" like some emulators, or fighting games do.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 14, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Not sure if it will go that far. Your movement will be pretty limited, because a Digital pad lacks precise angles the analog supposed to have, especially if the games do have them "pressure sensitive" motion and not just "fake digital" like some emulators, or fighting games do.


Hopefully I won't have to wait too long to find out.


----------



## Teletron1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Another update and still no External HDD support 
but hey after 3yrs button remapping and game transfer


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 14, 2020)

Chary said:


> General system stability improvements to enhance the user's experience.


I think this is the part that I'm most excited for by far


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Teletron1 said:


> Another update and still no External HDD support
> but hey after 3yrs button remapping and game transfer


That be stupid walking around with a HDD dangling off your switch


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 14, 2020)

Would be nice to just have patch notes listed like ps4 does for their games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 14, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> That be stupid walking around with a HDD dangling off your switch



That's why you'd keep it docked to use HDDs


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 14, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> That's why you'd keep it docked to use HDDs


So never play it portable?


----------



## Cheatsalot123 (Apr 14, 2020)

I am not sure if you are being sarcastic but It would be useful for people who play on the dock mostly and keep your top games on sd card for when you do go out with your switch and transfer games back and forth 1tb hdd $50 vs $300 for mirco sd card that is one TB not to mention up 8tb hdd could future proof the switch only supports up to 2tb mirco sd I know the argument you can delete stuff but internet is limited so redownloading can be a pain when having a option to keep it available at all times it just cost effective to have external hdd vs multiple mirco sd cards if possible why not have the option for thumb drives and external hdd.
YYppupu





Shadow#1 said:


> That be stupid walking around with a HDD dangling off your switch


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 14, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> So never play it portable?



I don't play it portable, a lot of people don't, so what if I don't? Why limit users to expensive SD cards? 400 GB and 1 TB cards are expensive as hell. I'm sorry that I don't like portable gaming that much.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Well Nintendo will never add HDD support


----------



## Xzi (Apr 14, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Well Nintendo will never add HDD support


Never say never, but I do think it's very unlikely given that one of Switch's biggest selling points is a smooth transition back and forth between docked and portable play.  If people think MicroSDs are expensive, just wait until they have to get a new SSD for their PS5 or XBSX.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 14, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Well Nintendo will never add HDD support



I'm sure they won't, we'll just be stuck with SD cards that'll never exceed 2 TB when HDDs have already reached 10, 16, and eventually 20 TB levels, that'll sure work well.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 14, 2020)

So stil no achievements and just bolox tht could of been put in at system launch


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2020)

I beat you to the punch ;o;
https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-switch-ofw-10-0-0-released.562356/
Upsetting that they still haven’t added theming


----------



## Xzi (Apr 14, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm sure they won't, we'll just be stuck with SD cards that'll never exceed 2 TB when HDDs have already reached 10, 16, and eventually 20 TB levels, that'll sure work well.


Does anybody really need that much space on their Switch though?  I guess if it's your primary and only gaming device it might be a concern.  Buying just exclusives plus a few indies here and there, I don't think I'll manage to fill even one 512GB mSD in Switch's lifetime.


----------



## Teletron1 (Apr 14, 2020)

cut the b.s about portability it’s how every other modern day console works you keep the games you want docked on your hdd and games to go on mSD/Carts 

but hey moving games to SD is phase one to moving games to HDD  but seriously 3yrs and Digital is proving to be a big way people are purchasing games on this system ,plus they aren’t producing full games anyway because they are cheaping out on bigger carts pushing this back on the consumer to deal and be fooled by


----------



## Bu2d85 (Apr 14, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> So never play it portable?


“Only a Sith deals in absolutes.”

Put you most played games on the Switch and the rest, or multiplayer party games on the HDD.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 14, 2020)

Teletron1 said:


> cut the b.s about portability it’s how every other modern day console works


Except no other modern console is remotely portable lol.  Plus I have to wonder if PS5 and XBSX are going to bother keeping compatibility with external HDDs, since that would increase load times exponentially compared to the internal SSD.  I'm betting Sony and MS are going to prove to be just as concerned with a consistent experience as Nintendo is.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Teletron1 said:


> cut the b.s about portability it’s how every other modern day console works you keep the games you want docked on your hdd and games to go on mSD/Carts
> 
> but hey moving games to SD is phase one to moving games to HDD  but seriously 3yrs and Digital is proving to be a big way people are purchasing games on this system ,plus they aren’t producing full games anyway because they are cheaping out on bigger carts pushing this back on the consumer to deal and be fooled by


Well it's not a "console" it's a dockable "portable"


----------



## Dothackjhe (Apr 14, 2020)

Still no native support for themes. #FacePalm


----------



## godreborn (Apr 14, 2020)

I have 103 games on my switch with a 1TB micro sd card.  I have about 375GBs left.  I think the largest game I have is final fantasy x/x-2 at around 26GBs, but the majority of games are between 5 and 10GBs.  my purchases have slowed down considerably, since I have most of the best games the system has to offer.  I just recently bought xenoblade chronicles, trails of cold steel 3, and trials of mana.  anyway, it would be nice to have external hdd support, but if there's a limit to how many games can be on the system, I think you'll reach that limit at around 2TBs (assuming it's 300 again).


----------



## Teletron1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Does anybody really need that much space on their Switch though?  I guess if it's your primary and only gaming device it might be a concern.  Buying just exclusives plus a few indies here and there, I don't think I'll manage to fill even one 512GB mSD in Switch's lifetime.


My 400gb is maxed 2tb should last the lifetime of the console pretty good but I also expect a ton of ports to hit in the next 2 yrs making a ton of the ps3/360 era portable. I know a lot of parents that go the Digital route because kids loose the carts way to easy.
I know memory makes me choose which system I end up buying on because I don’t have all this time to dump and redownload games being a parent myself time is critical


----------



## Xzi (Apr 14, 2020)

Teletron1 said:


> My 400gb is maxed 2tb should last the lifetime of the console pretty good but I also expect a ton of ports to hit in the next 2 yrs making a ton of the ps3/360 era portable. I know a lot of parents that go the Digital route because kids loose the carts way to easy.
> I know memory makes me choose which system I end up buying on because I don’t have all this time to dump and redownload games being a parent myself time is critical


Fair enough, kiddos always manage to throw unexpected complications into otherwise simple tasks.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Does anybody really need that much space on their Switch though?  I guess if it's your primary and only gaming device it might be a concern.  Buying just exclusives plus a few indies here and there, I don't think I'll manage to fill even one 512GB mSD in Switch's lifetime.



I think my days of hacking or exploiting systems are just about over.  I never really played any systems I've exploited, other than the wii u.  it gets kinda boring after a while.  if one of my systems fails or I get banned, I probably will buy another but leave it unhacked.  it just doesn't seem to be worth the frustration trying to keep everything in good working order and unbanned.  

with that being said, the switch is the only system I play new games on, and I've gone all digital, so I'll run out of space eventually.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Apr 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Except no other modern console is remotely portable lol.  Plus I have to wonder if PS5 and XBSX are going to bother keeping compatibility with external HDDs, since that would increase load times exponentially compared to the internal SSD.  I'm betting Sony and MS are going to prove to be just as concerned with a consistent experience as Nintendo is.



It's already official that neither company will let you play next gen games off of external HDs, only previous gen. MS lets you swap out 1 TB proprietary cards and Sony will let you replace the internal m.2 if consumer SSDs ever catch up to its speed. You can store next gen games on any external drive but you need to copy it to their fast storage before it will play.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 14, 2020)

Rahkeesh said:


> It's already official that neither company will let you play next gen games off of external HDs, only previous gen.


I kinda figured as much, but I hadn't seen that it was confirmed.  Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Keylogger (Apr 14, 2020)

Waiting for atmosphere update before updating


----------



## godreborn (Apr 14, 2020)

btw, I accidentally updated when taking that photo above.  it doesn't really matter though, since I would've had to anyway with trials of mana.  you do have to update to play a game that isn't out yet, correct?  I mean once it comes out and you have to sign in to download the ticket or at least check, it would require updating, right?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Rahkeesh said:


> It's already official that neither company will let you play next gen games off of external HDs, only previous gen. MS lets you swap out 1 TB proprietary cards and Sony will let you replace the internal m.2 if consumer SSDs ever catch up to its speed. You can store next gen games on any external drive but you need to copy it to their fast storage before it will play.



seriously?  from what I've learned about the series x and ps5, the series x kinda has me at the bc and resume play of multiple titles thing.  I like what I'm hearing about that system a lot more than the ps5.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> If this lets me remap the dpad of 8bitdo's SF30Pro to movement in Smash, I'm going to be so damn happy.  Switch recognizes it as a Pro Controller, so it might be possible.


No such luck, for anybody else wondering.  It'll let you assign other buttons (not directional inputs) to the DPad, but it won't let you change anything on the sticks except swapping them.


----------



## FRKN4O (Apr 14, 2020)

Does this mean we can download save files from the internet and put it in the sd card and have other people their saves?


----------



## Keylogger (Apr 14, 2020)

No


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 14, 2020)

FRKN4O said:


> Does this mean we can download save files from the internet and put it in the sd card and have other people their saves?


Nope


----------



## mathew77 (Apr 14, 2020)

The masterkey was changed, isn't it ?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 14, 2020)

FRKN4O said:


> Does this mean we can download save files from the internet and put it in the sd card and have other people their saves?



you can't transfer saves to the sd card.  I wish we could.  then, I wouldn't be so paranoid.  I already had a switch die and fail while still under warranty, but I lost all saves.  the only ones I haven't gotten back are octopath traveler (still in the chapter 1s again) and mega man x6 (100% is a nightmare with the reploids either dying or going missing).


----------



## Teletron1 (Apr 14, 2020)

no you can move a game from internal to sd 
game save is still stuck on system unless you do a system transfer


----------



## godreborn (Apr 14, 2020)

I wish you could mass download your saves from the eshop.  I did a system transfer to the animal crossing switch, and then I left my other, original switch downstairs for ring fit adventures mostly.  however, I don't like having to download the saves manually.  gotta do it again with the animal crossing switch when I'm done playing downstairs.  I mean what if you forget and an older save is uploaded to the eshop.  so far that hasn't happened to me, but I can see it happening just in general.


----------



## Edgarska (Apr 14, 2020)

Cool, they're starting to catch up, and it only took 3 years this time.

Maybe next year they'll rediscover what anti-aliasing is.


----------



## DaniPoo (Apr 14, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't play it portable, a lot of people don't, so what if I don't? Why limit users to expensive SD cards? 400 GB and 1 TB cards are expensive as hell. I'm sorry that I don't like portable gaming that much.



well, these cards are dropping in price all the time, you can get 400GB card for a quite good price these days, and for most people that should be enough to last them a good while. 

Unless you are made of money to buy enough games till fill it up. /in which case you can probably afford the 1TB card anyway), Or if you are a pirate who download everything just for the sake if filling your console with as many games as you can just because you can.

If yoy have a hacked system I think SXOS supports external HDD and I believe there is progress on that feature for Atmosphere as well.


----------



## Ninn (Apr 14, 2020)

A nice video with all the new features.


----------



## DodgyJudge (Apr 14, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Would be nice to just have patch notes listed like ps4 does for their games.


Do you realize half of those ps4 games does not even use this? They basically send you a note for you to go see on their website for more info and most of the time it is stability , their is a couple games that still leave good update info but it seems after a while they stop pushing them. I would love first if they make it easier to access it and maybe devs will start using that option even more.


----------



## CharlesHoy (Apr 14, 2020)

This update might make the Nes-cons more useable!


----------



## uludag (Apr 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> If this lets me remap the dpad of 8bitdo's SF30Pro to movement in Smash, I'm going to be so damn happy.  Switch recognizes it as a Pro Controller, so it might be possible.



Have you tried starting the controller while pushing the X-button? It should then behave as a XBOX controller. Maybe this can help.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 14, 2020)

DodgyJudge said:


> Do you realize half of those ps4 games does not even use this? They basically send you a note for you to go see on their website for more info and most of the time it is stability , their is a couple games that still leave good update info but it seems after a while they stop pushing them. I would love first if they make it easier to access it and maybe devs will start using that option even more.


Well still, anything is better than not even allowing you to visit the website from the game for patch notes. Even some games give you Patch notes when loading after updates. PS4 just have them listed as "Extra info" when looking at the games on the menu. As long as I Don't Need to use a PC or a Phone to access the info, that's all that should matter. It should be accessible from the console you're playing on.


----------



## isoboy (Apr 14, 2020)

I believe this means we can finally invert Luigi's Mansion 3. Isn't it nice how I just picked it up again after months and I'm on the 12th floor and almost done with it.... oh well.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 14, 2020)

> Users can now transfer downloadable software, update data, and DLC from the system memory to an SD card (and vice versa).


now it's almost on par with the wiiu just need folders now


----------



## MasterJ360 (Apr 14, 2020)

Cant wait to see "Accidental" updating threads


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 14, 2020)

MasterJ360 said:


> Cant wait to see "Accidental" updating threads


Damn I purposely updated my Switch's


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 14, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> So never play it portable?



LOL! I dont play it portable. Never. Only home used and docked.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2020)

maybe i should buy a switch, although it has been released 3 years ago and i think nintendo is gonna release a new console in 2 years. What do you guys think?


----------



## HideoKojima (Apr 14, 2020)

Coming soon:

- I accidentally updated to fw 10.0 now I SX doesn't work...


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 14, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> maybe i should buy a switch, although it has been released 3 years ago and i think nintendo is gonna release a new console in 2 years. What do you guys think?


2 years is a looooong time so go buy one


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 14, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> maybe i should buy a switch, although it has been released 3 years ago and i think nintendo is gonna release a new console in 2 years. What do you guys think?


Good plan wait until everyone's dead


----------



## Xzi (Apr 14, 2020)

uludag said:


> Have you tried starting the controller while pushing the X-button? It should then behave as a XBOX controller. Maybe this can help.


It won't connect to Switch with Start+X, pretty sure that's only for PC and other bluetooth devices.



bigfatToni said:


> maybe i should buy a switch, although it has been released 3 years ago and i think nintendo is gonna release a new console in 2 years. What do you guys think?


I think _maybe_ we'll get Switch Pro in 1-2 years, but it'll be a minimum of another 4 years before their next console.  Especially given that Switch is still selling so well that it's out of stock in a lot of places.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 14, 2020)

uludag said:


> Have you tried starting the controller while pushing the X-button? It should then behave as a XBOX controller. Maybe this can help.


Not switch mode so it will not connect to a switch


----------



## Sillybunnie (Apr 14, 2020)

Are there new encryption keys for this update?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sillybunnie said:


> Are there new encryption keys for this update?


LOL


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Apr 14, 2020)

Phew, good thing I checked the temp so early today.
Wouldn't want either NAND to hit me with Updatenag.

Dang.

But considering the 9.2.0 -> 10.0 jump and these new features has got me wondering:
Is Ninty up to something big ? (Releasewise ?)


----------



## mathew77 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sillybunnie said:


> Are there new encryption keys for this update?


Can't find verified info, has masterkey changed since 9.0.1 or not.

I guess it was changed.


----------



## fvig2001 (Apr 14, 2020)

They added support for 5 types of ram probably for the next revision.


----------



## Flame (Apr 14, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> maybe i should buy a switch, although it has been released 3 years ago and i think nintendo is gonna release a new console in 2 years. What do you guys think?



why wait? with how things are going you dont know what the future holds.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I think _maybe_ we'll get Switch Pro in 1-2 years, but it'll be a minimum of another 4 years before their next console.  Especially given that Switch is still selling so well that it's out of stock in a lot of places.



I wont buy it unless it is very powerful system and a third party supporting then I would buy it. I doubt it is powerful enough and there wont be brand new AAA 3rd party supporting for it. I hope that I am wrong but I will be watching Nintendo's next system.

Do I regret buying Nintendo Switch ? No, I am glad to have it because it is very cool and I am huge fan of Nvidia. So I am good to go. I do admit that it is VERY underpowered system and weak but it is very nice looking and nice to look at daily. That's about it.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 14, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> I wont buy it unless it is very powerful system and a third party supporting then I would buy it. I doubt it is powerful enough and there wont be brand new AAA 3rd party supporting for it. I hope that I am wrong but I will be watching Nintendo's next system.
> 
> Do I regret buying Nintendo Switch ? No, I am glad to have it because it is very cool and I am huge fan of Nvidia. So I am good to go. I do admit that it is VERY underpowered system and weak but it is very nice looking and nice to look at daily. That's about it.


I mean...third party devs already support Switch.  Definitely far more than they supported Wii U.  Just goes to show that developers will go wherever the players are, and it's impossible to ignore a console that sells upward of 50 million units.  Hell, it might break 100 mil and end up outselling Wii.

Would I use it as my primary gaming platform?  No, but that's ultimately irrelevant.  The fact that it appeals to people who already own other systems is and will continue to be a big part of its success.


----------



## Reecey (Apr 14, 2020)

Atmosphere supports 10.0 firmware already, if you make the files from the source code it should work ok he hasn’t released a general package yet that’s all.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I mean...third party devs already support Switch.  Definitely far more than they supported Wii U.  Just goes to show that developers will go wherever the players are, and it's impossible to ignore a console that sells upward of 50 million units.  Hell, it might break 100 mil and end up outselling Wii.
> 
> Would I use it as my primary gaming platform?  No, but that's ultimately irrelevant.  The fact that it appeals to people who already own other systems is and will continue to be a big part of its success.



LOL! No.. Those are only ported games from previously PS3/PS4. Not a brand new AAA games, mind you. They wont release a brand new AAA games for it or it will have to be downgraded graphics. It is so underpowered system, you know. Only ported are possible and that's about it.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 14, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> LOL! No.. That is ported games from previously PS3/PS4 games. Not a brand new AAA games, mind you.


What are Doom Eternal, The Outer Worlds, and Trials of Mana if not new AAA games?  I didn't say every single new AAA game is on Switch, but the support from third-party devs is still much improved compared to Nintendo's last two consoles.  The more units it sells, the more third-party support it will continue to gain.  With how scalable most game engines are these days, I can guarantee even a number of PS5 and XBSX games will be ported to Switch.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> What are Doom Eternal, The Outer Worlds, and Trials of Mana if not new AAA games?  I didn't say every single new AAA game is on Switch, but the support from third-party devs is still much improved compared to Nintendo's last two consoles.



Those are very nice games but I prefer PS4 games like Death Stranding (Awesome graphics and very realistic), Rise of the Tomb Raider, Final Fantasy 7 remake, Resident Evil 2-3, Sekiro - Shadows Die twice, And more. Those are impossible for Nintendo Switch. If they want those on Switch then they would be downgrade and however it will NEVER happened. Maybe for the next system might be possible but it will be port games again for the next system. Nah.

The ports are great for people who do not have a PS4/XBOX at all. However, I do have PS4. And I do not need port games for my Nintendo Switch, thought. And I dont liked the downgrade graphics. Too ruin, to be honest. I don't mind for the backup games piracy if I want to if I dont have it on my PS4.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 14, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Those are not great games except Doom Eternal, to be honest.


That's entirely a matter of opinion, and a very different discussion.  You asked about third-party support and I provided examples to show that Switch has it.



azoreseuropa said:


> I prefer PS4 games Death Stranding (Awesome graphics and very realistic), Rise of the Tomb Raider, Final Fantasy 7 remake, Resident Evil 2-3, Sekiro - Shadows Die twice, And more. Those are impossible for Nintendo Switch. If they want those on Switch then they would be downgrade and however it will NEVER happened.


I don't think any of these games would be impossible to port, it's just a matter of motivation.  And of course they'd require graphical downgrades, but that's the trade-off for having modern AAA titles playable on a portable system that doesn't break the bank.



azoreseuropa said:


> The ports are great for people who do notl have a PS4/XBOX at all. However, I do have PS4.


Right, that's what I said in my first reply.  I personally wouldn't use Switch for my primary gaming platform, that's what my PC is for, but I'm not going to be insulting or dismissive to anybody who does use it as their primary platform.  Just as I won't insult you for claiming to prioritize graphics despite the fact that you play on PS4, which runs most games on medium settings at 1080p/30 FPS.  

(In case my sig is unreadable, I also own a PS4 btw. )


----------



## linuxares (Apr 14, 2020)

Well look at the time, is it almost 15th of June?
https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/commit/fef3040886d1bb402f458a9e510c41c49496e5d9


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> That's entirely a matter of opinion, and a very different discussion.  You asked about third-party support and I provided examples to show that Switch has it.
> 
> 
> I don't think any of these games would be impossible to port, it's just a matter of motivation.  And of course they'd require graphical downgrades, but that's the trade-off for having modern AAA titles playable on a portable system that doesn't break the bank.
> ...



Okay...

Yea... your sig is readable at least to me: Playstation 4 - Latest OFW.  And mine is 5.05 and soon 6.20 hackable.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Apr 14, 2020)

cool im on 5.1.0


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Apr 14, 2020)

I am not upgrading my firmware unless I know if FW 10 burns another fuse.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 14, 2020)

"This works for game data, updates, and DLC, but it does not work for transferring save files to an SD."

LOL


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Ondrashek06 said:


> I am not upgrading my firmware unless I know if FW 10 burns another fuse.


Oh so if it does u will update I take it


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes but is it stabler?


----------



## noctis90210 (Apr 14, 2020)

Seems this is the first time they show the actual change log, haha...

anyway, i hope they change the layout of the home menu to something like 3ds, that can be zoomed in/out and arrange apps etc... But it seems hopeless since nintendo doesnt listen to customers


----------



## rg (Apr 14, 2020)

well we don´t have something as simple as Netflix yet, so I don´t think HDD support will ever be there. 
Also.. the user base for 1TB disk space is very small (if we count only legit users).  
How many of us have 1TB in official games? some of course.. but probably less then 10% of all users...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 14, 2020)

rg said:


> well we don´t have something as simple as Netflix yet, so I don´t think HDD support will ever be there.
> Also.. the user base for 1TB disk space is very small (if we count only legit users).
> How many of us have 1TB in official games? some of course.. but probably less then 10% of all users...


Legit user here and on a 256GB card


----------



## campbell0505 (Apr 14, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Yes but is it stabler?


yeah, mine doesnt fall over now


----------



## Daniel Navarro (Apr 14, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 204284​
> A system software update is available, would you like to update now? Nintendo put out a new firmware version for the Nintendo Switch today, adding a bit more than the typical stability we're used to. Version 10.0.0 brings some new features to the system, including the ability to remap your controllers and save custom layouts for Joy-Cons, Switch Pro Controllers, and the Switch Lite buttons. There's also a new section in the system settings that lets you toggle displaying your play data to others, or deleting it outright. Those that want to spice up their profile icons can do so, with six new Animal Crossing: New Horizons images that have been added. Another useful feature in 10.0.0 also allows users to transfer games from their system storage to a micro SD card, or the other way around. This works for game data, updates, and DLC, but it does not work for transferring save files to an SD.
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone have tried update their mod switch yet to be certain? I have SX OS 2.9.4? i ASSUME IT DOESNT WORK ONCE UPDATED TO 10.0 RIGHT?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 14, 2020)

Actual new features? Nice!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 14, 2020)

DaniPoo said:


> well, these cards are dropping in price all the time, you can get 400GB card for a quite good price these days, and for most people that should be enough to last them a good while.
> 
> Unless you are made of money to buy enough games till fill it up. /in which case you can probably afford the 1TB card anyway), Or if you are a pirate who download everything just for the sake if filling your console with as many games as you can just because you can.
> 
> If yoy have a hacked system I think SXOS supports external HDD and I believe there is progress on that feature for Atmosphere as well.



I don't plan to ever hack it, too convoluted and there's no permanent CFW, so, yeah. Gonna pass on that.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm  glad  for the SD transfer. If you wanted certain games to load faster, you were pretty much out of luck until now. I don't really understand the want for hdd support though. I buy a lot a games, and have yet to fill 1 400 GB SD card, but I guess if you're trying to pirate a lot it makes sense.


----------



## wiewiec (Apr 14, 2020)

But as always saves backup stays behind pay wall - Thanks Nintendo :/


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 14, 2020)

I miss the save game transfer function here. Let's hope they will add that in the future.


----------



## Kazesama (Apr 14, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Coming soon:
> 
> - I accidentally updated to fw 10.0 now I SX doesn't work...


----------



## JeepX87 (Apr 14, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I have 103 games on my switch with a 1TB micro sd card.  I have about 375GBs left.  I think the largest game I have is final fantasy x/x-2 at around 26GBs, but the majority of games are between 5 and 10GBs.  my purchases have slowed down considerably, since I have most of the best games the system has to offer.  I just recently bought xenoblade chronicles, trails of cold steel 3, and trials of mana.  anyway, it would be nice to have external hdd support, but if there's a limit to how many games can be on the system, I think you'll reach that limit at around 2TBs (assuming it's 300 again).
> 
> View attachment 204289



How you got Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition earlier?


----------



## xstationbr (Apr 14, 2020)

what I wanted is.  
Faster game installation speed and achievement system.  
Since installing games download is extremally slow even using WiFi 5G and system of achievements would give more fun and challenge to games.


----------



## FanNintendo (Apr 14, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Well Nintendo will never add HDD support


thought SXSO  already did??


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 14, 2020)

FanNintendo said:


> thought SXSO  already did??


SXOS isn't Nintendo


----------



## FanNintendo (Apr 14, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I have 103 games on my switch with a 1TB micro sd card.  I have about 375GBs left.  I think the largest game I have is final fantasy x/x-2 at around 26GBs, but the majority of games are between 5 and 10GBs.  my purchases have slowed down considerably, since I have most of the best games the system has to offer.  I just recently bought xenoblade chronicles, trails of cold steel 3, and trials of mana.  anyway, it would be nice to have external hdd support, but if there's a limit to how many games can be on the system, I think you'll reach that limit at around 2TBs (assuming it's 300 again).
> 
> View attachment 204289


where did you get 1 TB sd card and what the price??


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 14, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't plan to ever hack it, too convoluted and there's no permanent CFW, so, yeah. Gonna pass on that.



To be honest hacking the switch is what makes it the best handheld (this is my opinion) I did read that you also only play it in the dock. The switch isn't really a console it's technically a handheld you can just dock it to a TV. I guess Switch is the main console that you play? I like Nintendo don't get me wrong it's just when I'm home I'll be playing my Xbox and I mainly plan Nintendo on the go.

Like others and I said in a seperate post all of these features of 10.0.0 should have been on firmware 1.0.0. We still really have no multimedia, streaming services (besides hulu) and a web browser. That's why modding your switch have alot of perks. I honestly would have never bought one if I couldn't mod it.


----------



## dotmehdi (Apr 14, 2020)

Ericthegreat said:


> "This works for game data, updates, and DLC, but it does not work for transferring save files to an SD."
> 
> LOL



*Of course it doesn't !* Savegame management is their worst nightmare, this is what brought Wii, 3DS and WiiU to the hacking scene. They will never make us able to access that again, and I feel like it applies to themes too !


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Apr 14, 2020)

Why would I care about remapping buttons? All the games I play on my Switch are classic game compilations that allow you to remap all the buttons anyway.


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 14, 2020)

and...remapping doesn't support 3rd party pro controllers, are you fucking kidding me...


----------



## MartianMSK (Apr 14, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Why would I care about remapping buttons? All the games I play on my Switch are classic game compilations that allow you to remap all the buttons anyway.


Don't think they did this with your needs specifically in mind. Also, Switch has many great games, it's your problem if you only want to play those compilations.




jt_1258 said:


> and...remapping doesn't support 3rd party pro controllers, are you fucking kidding me...


But those it support accessory like MagicNS that reads like a pro controller?


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 14, 2020)

MartianMSK said:


> Don't think they did this with your needs specifically in mind. Also, Switch has many great games, it's your problem if you only want to play those compilations.
> 
> 
> 
> But those it support accessory like MagicNS that reads like a pro controller?


steam reads it as a pro controller even. it's one of those wireless power a controllers.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice, I can remap Tetris 99's hold button to ZL instead of L. Comfy.


----------



## TheZander (Apr 14, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> Nice, I can remap Tetris 99's hold button to ZL instead of L. Comfy.


Yeah I don't get why they named the shoulders they did . The GameCube the z button was in front of the shoulders it makes sense. Why I can't play half the games they confuse me during the tutorial


----------



## Gamerjin (Apr 14, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I have 103 games on my switch with a 1TB micro sd card.  I have about 375GBs left.  I think the largest game I have is final fantasy x/x-2 at around 26GBs, but the majority of games are between 5 and 10GBs.  my purchases have slowed down considerably, since I have most of the best games the system has to offer.  I just recently bought xenoblade chronicles, trails of cold steel 3, and trials of mana.  anyway, it would be nice to have external hdd support, but if there's a limit to how many games can be on the system, I think you'll reach that limit at around 2TBs (assuming it's 300 again).
> 
> View attachment 204289


ok, now you "definitive"ly have my attention with that screenshot, so how did you get a game that was not suppose to be release until May 29? April, i can kinda understand, but May?


----------



## TheZander (Apr 14, 2020)

Gamerjin said:


> ok, now you "definitive"ly have my attention with that screenshot, so how did you get a game that was not suppose to be release until May 29? April, i can kinda understand, but May?


Maybe it's a trailer thing or something


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 14, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> The switch isn't really a console it's technically a handheld you can just dock it to a TV


Technically its a 1080p console so it's superior than handheld mode so technically its a console


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 14, 2020)

Gamerjin said:


> ok, now you "definitive"ly have my attention with that screenshot, so how did you get a game that was not suppose to be release until May 29? April, i can kinda understand, but May?





TheZander said:


> Maybe it's a trailer thing or something


those aren't a downloadable thing on the switch, they simply bought the game and pre loaded it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2020)

Me: "Oh sweet, I can set the acceleration button in CTR:NF to A on my third party Switch/GameCube controller!
Me; *installs update*
Nintendo: "You cannot remap this controller"
Me: Well fuck you too.....

There's literally no reason to stop ANY controller from remapping their buttons.


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 14, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Technically its a 1080p console so it's superior than handheld mode so technically its a console



I call it a handheld because of the limitations. Graphically and also power wise it is inferior to other consoles but if you compare it to a handheld it is the best. If you even look at the games on the switch (I'm not talking about ports) They are handheld games lol It just don't feel like console quality content.

My friends would laugh at me if I compare Motor Sport 7 or GT Sport  to Mario Kart 8 and tell them that Mario Kart 8 is a console game


----------



## raxadian (Apr 14, 2020)

Game data to SD card? I am completely sure this won't be abused in any way.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 14, 2020)

This update is obviously worthless.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 14, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> My friends would laugh at me if I compare Motor Sport 7 or GT Sport to Mario Kart 8 and tell them that Mario Kart 8 is a console game


You do come out with some crazy stuff lol If mario kart 8 was on ps4 same graphics performance etc it would sell mor than any other racer


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 14, 2020)

TheZander said:


> Yeah I don't get why they named the shoulders they did . The GameCube the z button was in front of the shoulders it makes sense. Why I can't play half the games they confuse me during the tutorial


Since the SNES, Nintendo's L and R have always been the ones on the rim of the controller - thinking about it it's the GC that's the exception!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 14, 2020)

You mean now I can rewire my nes30 arcade stick back to normal?


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 14, 2020)

StarGazerTom said:


> Me: "Oh sweet, I can set the acceleration button in CTR:NF to A on my third party Switch/GameCube controller!
> Me; *installs update*
> Nintendo: "You cannot remap this controller"
> Me: Well fuck you too.....
> ...


this feels like them pushing there own controllers since even controllers that have a button layout identical to the pro controller(like the power a controllers) can't be reconifigured. it's not even a mattter it not being compatible on a hardware level since the configs aren't even saved to the controller itself and steam accepts and allows configuring of 3rd party pro controllers as pro controllers


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Apr 14, 2020)

And so, with this update, the cycle of Nintendo with boomer logic continues. I really believe we won't even get netflix on the switch ever. All in the name of preventing those evil homebrew hackers (while providing no better services that homebrew provides).


----------



## TheZander (Apr 14, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> Since the SNES, Nintendo's L and R have always been the ones on the rim of the controller - thinking about it it's the GC that's the exception!


That's a good point but I think the GameCube controller was well received enough to not permutate into the button naming on the switch like this. It's enough keeping right and left straight add other letters it's another ballgame.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 14, 2020)

FanNintendo said:


> where did you get 1 TB sd card and what the price??


Around 400€


----------



## godreborn (Apr 14, 2020)

JeepX87 said:


> How you got Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition earlier?



prepurchased



FanNintendo said:


> where did you get 1 TB sd card and what the price??



amazon on black friday for $199.99.


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 14, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> You do come out with some crazy stuff lol If mario kart 8 was on ps4 same graphics performance etc it would sell mor than any other racer



I doubt it because of the audience Mario Kart 8 is more of an arcade racer since it doesn't have a campaign. I remember when people shamed GT PSP because it lacked a campaign more.


----------



## Viri (Apr 14, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> And so, with this update, the cycle of Nintendo with boomer logic continues. I really believe we won't even get netflix on the switch ever. All in the name of preventing those evil homebrew hackers (while providing no better services that homebrew provides).


Just curious, how hard would it be for a Home Brew hacker to actually port Netflix to Switch?


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 14, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I doubt it because of the audience Mario Kart 8 is more of an arcade racer since it doesn't have a campaign. I remember when people shamed GT PSP because it lacked a campaign more.


It does hav a campaign 4 cups actually - are you pissed


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 14, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I think my days of hacking or exploiting systems are just about over.  I never really played any systems I've exploited, other than the wii u.  it gets kinda boring after a while.  if one of my systems fails or I get banned, I probably will buy another but leave it unhacked.  it just doesn't seem to be worth the frustration trying to keep everything in good working order and unbanned.
> 
> with that being said, the switch is the only system I play new games on, and I've gone all digital, so I'll run out of space eventually.



Yeah, after spending heaven knows how long trying to get everything working on Flycast until recently,  I grew tired of trying to run L4T-Ubuntu when there's a pretty consistent stream of updates that require a reflash and setting things back up again. Other than MVC2 not being full speed atm even with OC, Flycast on HorizonArch runs just about everything fine now. I haven't been able to run anything NAOMI or Atomiswave, but honestly, I'm not gonna lose hair over not being able to play Akatsuki Blitzkampf, Melty Blood Anime FG Subtitle Here, and Metal Slug 6.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Edgarska said:


> Cool, they're starting to catch up, and it only took 3 years this time.
> 
> Maybe next year they'll rediscover what anti-aliasing is.



Kamiya-san hates AA....

...and now I'm blocked.


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 14, 2020)

well gee, its about time you can mode data to and from the sd card. As for sd card space or i should say, lack there of, a smart person needs to create a sd card emulator so u can use a hard drive plugged in to the sd card slot. It would work like the floppy drive emulators


----------



## JeepX87 (Apr 14, 2020)

xstationbr said:


> what I wanted is.
> Faster game installation speed and achievement system.
> Since installing games download is extremally slow even using WiFi 5G and system of achievements would give more fun and challenge to games.



After saw situation with PS4's trophies, many gamers become very obsessed with trophies and made massive requests for saves related to trophies, so if you want 100% save so your request will be ignored as they focus on trophies obsessively by make save sets that usually don't have 100% or specific request. Make matter worse, PS4 saves have to resign via paid software - Save Wizard that has ultimate decision to support advanced editing but they disabled the editing for many recent games and you have to use advanced editing to do re-region the save, so those situation annoyed me and that caused chaos too.

It is my wish to not have achievement nor trophies on Switch due incident with PS4's trophies.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> What are Doom Eternal, The Outer Worlds, and Trials of Mana if not new AAA games?  I didn't say every single new AAA game is on Switch, but the support from third-party devs is still much improved compared to Nintendo's last two consoles.  The more units it sells, the more third-party support it will continue to gain.  With how scalable most game engines are these days, I can guarantee even a number of PS5 and XBSX games will be ported to Switch.



For what it's worth, Trials of Mana looks like a game that could've been on PSP years ago. Graphics remind me of Ys 7.


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 14, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> It does hav a campaign 4 cups actually - are you pissed



Those 4 cups doesn't count you can clear it under 20 mins. I like Mario Kart but to me it's only a handheld game


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 14, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> Those 4 cups doesn't count you can clear it under 20 mins. I like Mario Kart but to me it's only a handheld game


20 mins lol show us the way do a livestream on max cc and all cups - even if took a few days its still a campaign and calling it handheld game are you saying crash team racing is also handheldyr view on what's what is mor stupid than people saying thers no need for a ps5 for a few years


----------



## rensenware (Apr 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Servers are slammed since everybody is home and they're all trying to update at the same time.
> 
> If this lets me remap the dpad of 8bitdo's SF30Pro to movement in Smash, I'm going to be so damn happy.  Switch recognizes it as a Pro Controller, so it might be possible.


Unfortunately not. You can only map a stick to another stick.


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 14, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> 20 mins lol show us the way do a livestream on max cc and all cups - even if took a few days its still a campaign and calling it handheld game are you saying crash team racing is also handheldyr view on what's what is mor stupid than people saying thers no need for a ps5 for a few years



I still don't know what you are talking about... There are 12 cups in the game and it takes 20 minutes to beat each cup you can beat all under 5 hours that isn't a campaign those cups are not even locked they give all of them to you so it doesn't matter which one you play.

There is no need to get a PS5 now or even a Scarlet now it's okay to wait they still going to support the current gen for a good 2 years.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 14, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> There is no need to get a PS5 now or even a Scarlet now it's okay to wait they still going to support the current gen for a good 2 years.


I'm not gonna reply to anymor stupidity as I'm trying to play FF7 remake or is tht a handheld game to


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 14, 2020)

Teletron1 said:


> Another update and still no External HDD support
> but hey after 3yrs button remapping and game transfer


you expect too much from Nintendo


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 14, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> I'm not gonna reply to anymor stupidity as I'm trying to play FF7 remake or is tht a handheld game to



FF7 has always been over hyped/overrated I played it on PS1 it was okay but it wasn't the best game ever. (My opinion) I just dont know why they praise this game being action RPG  but they dragged FF15 in the ground (for being action RPG).

Waiting for a next gen console for a few years isnt wrong especially if you have tons of backlog unless you like buying things and never finishing older games.


----------



## djnate27 (Apr 14, 2020)

Seems like this would have been a good time to sneak in that 'dead zone' for Joy Con analog stick calibration.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Apr 14, 2020)

Viri said:


> Just curious, how hard would it be for a Home Brew hacker to actually port Netflix to Switch?


I don't know(My coding knowledge only consists of basic java). You can already watch netflix with Android on the switch though.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Apr 14, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> FF7 has always been over hyped/overrated I played it on PS1 it was okay but it wasn't the best game ever. (My opinion) I just dont know why they praise this game being action RPG  but they dragged FF15 in the ground (for being action RPG).
> 
> Waiting for a next gen console for a few years isnt wrong especially if you have tons of backlog unless you like buying things and never finishing older games.


FF15 was released incomplete storywise and characters lacked info. Heck they even advertised the game being able to play each character, we had to wait almost a year just to get that ability. FF7 Re battle system should have been what 15 was suppose to be.


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 14, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> button remapping huh?
> 
> how many PS/xbox diehards will swap A+B and X+Y?


Literally the first thing that came to mind for me. I get so annoyed when switching between systems


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2020)

https://wccftech.com/nintendo-switch-new-console-model-support-secondary-display/

Dataminer Mike Heskin took a good look at the 10.0.0 firmware, discovering that it adds preliminary support for a new hardware model. 3 of the 5 new DRAM profiles are for this new hardware type and it seems like there is evidence that this new model will feature a secondary display.

"Firmware 10.0.0 adds preliminary support for a new hardware model: "nx-abcd".
3 of the 5 new DRAM profiles are for this new hardware type and there's evidence of a secondary display of sorts being added exclusively on this model."


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 14, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> To be honest hacking the switch is what makes it the best handheld (this is my opinion) I did read that you also only play it in the dock. The switch isn't really a console it's technically a handheld you can just dock it to a TV. I guess Switch is the main console that you play? I like Nintendo don't get me wrong it's just when I'm home I'll be playing my Xbox and I mainly plan Nintendo on the go.
> 
> Like others and I said in a seperate post all of these features of 10.0.0 should have been on firmware 1.0.0. We still really have no multimedia, streaming services (besides hulu) and a web browser. That's why modding your switch have alot of perks. I honestly would have never bought one if I couldn't mod it.



It's a hybrid system, I don't play it portable mode because it gives me a bit of eyestrain, given how close I hold it to my face. So yeah, sorry to those who are trying to convince me to play in portable mode, besides, I like my Switch coming out of my 500 W speaker setup, sooooo not happening.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 14, 2020)

Well, this is unexpected. I can't say I've ever wished for button remapping on the Switch, but I suppose it'll be useful to some. Seems a bit out of the blue though, especially since they rarely add new features.
There are many other features I would like to see on the Switch that many other people also want, such as theme support, instead they choose to add something no one asked for. Or was this a heavily requested feature and I just missed the masses of people crying out for it?

When are they adding some Pokemon icons? The list seems to be severely lacking in that. I was sure they would add some once Sword and Shield released but nope. Every other Nintendo franchise is represented well as icons, but for some reason not Pokemon.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 14, 2020)

Can it disable analog sticks?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



The Real Jdbye said:


> Well, this is unexpected. I can't say I've ever wished for button remapping on the Switch, but I suppose it'll be useful to some. Seems a bit out of the blue though, especially since they rarely add new features.
> There are many other features I would like to see on the Switch that many other people also want, such as theme support, instead they choose to add something no one asked for. Or was this a heavily requested feature and I just missed the masses of people crying out for it?
> 
> When are they adding some Pokemon icons? The list seems to be severely lacking in that. I was sure they would add some once Sword and Shield released but nope. Every other Nintendo franchise is represented well as icons, but for some reason not Pokemon.


While i do really want themes, Button Mapping and Moving to the SD are just way more essential, particularly moving to the SD, which for some dumb reason wasn't there from the start.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 14, 2020)

As someone who likes playing split Joy-Con, giving SL/SR functionality is neat.


----------



## medoli900 (Apr 14, 2020)

> Allow to remap button
"Yeeesss. I finally can play all those game that has useless features mapped to ZR, but a critical one on ZL on my GC Controller."
> Only allow Joycon and Gamepad Pro
"Well fuck you too."


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Can it disable analog sticks?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Oh yes, moving to SD is a no brainer and I'm amazed that wasn't there from the beginning.
Button remapping though just doesn't seem that important to me, the games are designed for the Switch button layout already and all the ingame button namings are correct for the Switch layout, it's not like on PC where different controllers (non-Xinput) have different layouts (button numbering...) and many games are not designed with controller support in mind so you need to be able to do button mapping to even play those with a controller. So I see no point in remapping them, unless you are handicapped and have trouble with certain buttons, or need to play one handed, but there are better solutions out there for those people. Sure, it's nice to have in some cases, for example I like the confirm/A button to be mapped to L or ZL so I can hold the Switch in one hand to play RPGs and such and have a drink, a vape or whatever with my other hand, but I can do just fine without it, and many games already support that anyways. I'm not saying it's not useful, it just doesn't seem like something the majority care about, unlike theme support.


----------



## yadspi (Apr 15, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> To be honest hacking the switch is what makes it the best handheld (this is my opinion) I did read that you also only play it in the dock. The switch isn't really a console it's technically a handheld you can just dock it to a TV. I guess Switch is the main console that you play? I like Nintendo don't get me wrong it's just when I'm home I'll be playing my Xbox and I mainly plan Nintendo on the go.
> 
> Like others and I said in a seperate post all of these features of 10.0.0 should have been on firmware 1.0.0. We still really have no multimedia, streaming services (besides hulu) and a web browser. That's why modding your switch have alot of perks. I honestly would have never bought one if I couldn't mod it.


I bought a Lite with the intention of selling the regular one....My vision is not great and couldn't see shit in Zelda for example, specially at night in the game so I'll be playing in TV mode the rest of Switch's life.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Goku1992A said:


> FF7 has always been over hyped/overrated I played it on PS1 it was okay but it wasn't the best game ever. (My opinion) I just dont know why they praise this game being action RPG  but they dragged FF15 in the ground (for being action RPG).
> 
> Waiting for a next gen console for a few years isnt wrong especially if you have tons of backlog unless you like buying things and never finishing older games.


Wow you really want people to hate you with your comments. Zelda BotW , Mario Odyssey, etc, are NOT handheld games.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 15, 2020)

yadspi said:


> Wow you really want people to hate you with your comments. Zelda BotW , Mario Odyssey, etc, are NOT handheld games.


You could make an argument about BotW not being a handheld game, since it's a WiiU game that also launched on Switch (not the other way around) but Mario Oddysey is straight up a handheld game. It's designed specifically for handheld play and the switch is just a handheld that can connect to a tv, so, technically the Switch is NOT a home console, just a handheld that can connect to the TV (like the PSP, Nomad, etc).


----------



## yadspi (Apr 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> You could make an argument about BotW not being a handheld game, since it's a WiiU game that also launched on Switch (not the other way around) but Mario Oddysey is straight up a handheld game. It's designed specifically for handheld play and the switch is just a handheld that can connect to a tv, so, technically the Switch is NOT a home console, just a handheld that can connect to the TV (like the PSP, Nomad, etc).


Nah, it has 900p/1080p in most games, with better graphics/fps sometimes docked. It's more powerful than a Wii U that was more powerful than a 360...which is a console with HD graphics. They just used underpowered hardware compared to PS4/Xbone to make it also a handheld.


----------



## Nucatini (Apr 15, 2020)

It's cool that I can remap the buttons on the controller now.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Apr 15, 2020)

About dang time on the SD card thing!


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 15, 2020)

yadspi said:


> Wow you really want people to hate you with your comments. Zelda BotW , Mario Odyssey, etc, are NOT handheld games.



Take a look at the switch lite it is a handheld and most the switch games play on it without any graphical downgrades to them thats why I call them handheld games because they are played on a handheld. OG Switch is a bigger version just with vibration and bells and whistles but you can still play it in your hand or put it on a dock to get that 1080p output. 



the_randomizer said:


> It's a hybrid system.


Politically correct yes it is a hybrid system. Just from personal experience a good handful of people sell switches without the dock but it doesn't take anything away from the switch with the exceptions that you cant connect it to the TV. I rarely connect my OG switch to the dock it was convenient to play it on handheld. The good thing I like about the lite is that it is small and portable the OG switch was kinda a hassle to take due to the size. I guess what I'm saying is this if you have a laptop it is technially a laptop right but if you connect it to your TV you can use your laptop as a desktop if you connect your Keyboard and mouse. Do you call it a desktop because you connected it to your TV no you wouldn't do that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> Take a look at the switch lite it is a handheld and most the switch games play on it without any graphical downgrades to them thats why I call them handheld games because they are played on a handheld. OG Switch is a bigger version just with vibration and bells and whistles but you can still play it in your hand or put it on a dock to get that 1080p output.
> 
> 
> Politically correct yes it is a hybrid system. Just from personal experience a good handful of people sell switches without the dock but it doesn't take anything away from the switch with the exceptions that you cant connect it to the TV. I rarely connect my OG switch to the dock it was convenient to play it on handheld. The good thing I like about the lite is that it is small and portable the OG switch was kinda a hassle to take due to the size. I guess what I'm saying is this if you have a laptop it is technially a laptop right but if you connect it to your TV you can use your laptop as a desktop if you connect your Keyboard and mouse. Do you call it a desktop because you connected it to your TV no you wouldn't do that.



Does it matter? I mean really? Gimme a freaking break already, I get it, but stop hounding me on semantic bullshit already.

"Oh no, people use a hybrid system on their TV as a console and not portable device, let's castigate him!"

You think I fucking care?


----------



## 64bitmodels (Apr 15, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm sure they won't, we'll just be stuck with SD cards that'll never exceed 2 TB when HDDs have already reached 10, 16, and eventually 20 TB levels, that'll sure work well.


the largest switch games are 32-16 gb, wtf do you need a 20tb hdd for?? are you storing the entire eshop on that drive????

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Does it matter? I mean really? Gimme a freaking break already, I get it, but stop hounding me on semantic bullshit already.
> 
> "Oh no, people use a hybrid system on their TV as a console and not portable device, let's castigate him!"
> 
> You think I fucking care?


Also, what's the point of owning a switch if youre just going to use it in docked anyway? Switch as a console experience is mostly pretty lackluster and dare i say mediocre. It's the portability (and hybrid factor) that sells the system. If you only really want the switch in docked just play a PS4 or something
finally,


bigfatToni said:


> maybe i should buy a switch, although it has been released 3 years ago and i think nintendo is gonna release a new console in 2 years. What do you guys think?


Nintendo releasing a new system in 2 years is really unlikely considering that the switch is selling like hotcakes and has the potential to outsell the DS. i'd say it'll last 4-5 more years before a sequel is announced.


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 15, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Does it matter? I mean really? Gimme a freaking break already, I get it, but stop hounding me on semantic bullshit already.
> 
> "Oh no, people use a hybrid system on their TV as a console and not portable device, let's castigate him!"
> 
> You think I fucking care?



I never hounded you once on how you use your system. As we speak I'm on my gaming laptop connected to my monitor with mouse and keyboard. People use their items how they want.




MasterJ360 said:


> FF15 was released incomplete storywise and characters lacked info. Heck they even advertised the game being able to play each character, we had to wait almost a year just to get that ability. FF7 Re battle system should have been what 15 was suppose to be.



I waited 10 years for FF 15 I remember when they had called it Versus 13 for PS3 but they kept on delaying the project. I like 15 I just never got the chance to get into the game since I'm in the middle of playing Forza and Yakuza 0. I'm more of a Star Ocean guy I loved Til the end of time but Star Ocean 4  I didn't like it so much I bought the one for PS4 but I never played it yet.



64bitmodels said:


> Also, what's the point of owning a switch if youre just going to use it in docked anyway? Switch as a console experience is mostly pretty lackluster and dare i say mediocre. It's the portability (and hybrid factor) that sells the system. If you only really want the switch in docked just play a PS4 or something
> finally,
> .



He said that it hurts his eyes playing it in handheld that is why he use the docked version.  He probably uses the switch is his primary system since it is Nintendo and the switch is their only unit that they are supporting now. Nintendo is pretty big in Zelda , Pokemon, and Mario and some people just like Nintendo. I have a 3DS, Wii , and a Switch. I never got into Zelda or Mario that heavily I mainly played the Pokemon games.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 15, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> the largest switch games are 32-16 gb



Nope the largest switch game is witcher 3 at 64GB


----------



## 64bitmodels (Apr 15, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Nope the largest switch game is witcher 3 at 64GB


Still tho the majority of switch games never exceed 100 gb or anything spectacular like that
I see no reason to own a SD that's larger than 400 gb really, let alone a hdd that's 20 terabytes
That shit is reserved for PC games not smallass switch games


----------



## godreborn (Apr 15, 2020)

@Goku1992A , star ocean on the ps4 is pretty bad.  I bought it being a fan of the series, but the story seems forced with no clear direction.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Apr 15, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> He probably uses the switch is his primary system since it is Nintendo and the switch is their only unit that they are supporting now. .


Considering how critical he is with the switch I highly doubt it's his primary system. I also agree with him on how homebrewing the switch is not worth it (especially considering that only 1/3 of the switch userbase can actually get access to CFW), at least not until a later CFW comes along and anihilates nintendo's security. but with how secure that pesky mariko is and how frequently nintendo updates, it seems like it's gonna be a few years before that happens


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 15, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Also, what's the point of owning a switch if youre just going to use it in docked anyway? Switch as a console experience is mostly pretty lackluster and dare i say mediocre. It's the portability (and hybrid factor) that sells the system. If you only really want the switch in docked just play a PS4 or something
> 
> 
> .


To play exclusive video game
PS4 doesn't play the Mario Broses and the Zeldas, nor the Pokemans or Metrodes


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 15, 2020)

godreborn said:


> @Goku1992A , star ocean on the ps4 is pretty bad.  I bought it being a fan of the series, but the story seems forced with no clear direction.



Did you like Star Ocean 3 or 4? I beat 3 Twice on PS2 and I even bought it on PS4 I consider it one of my favorite PS2 games of all time. Considering how much I loved 3 when Star Ocean 4 came out on PS3 I actually bought it on day 1 and paid full price for it but honestly I didn't like it as much as I did 3. It was okay I guess but I lost my game save data when I was nearly beating the game I had restarted it again and have like 30 hours in but I haven't played it in 4 years. It is on my to do list for my PS3

That's why I'm holding off on buying a new console because I still have a ton of games to beat first. The only way I'll bit the bullet if they make like a Grand Theft Auto 6, or a Budukai 4 or Tenkaiechi 4 but only a guy can dream lol



64bitmodels said:


> Considering how critical he is with the switch I highly doubt it's his primary system. I also agree with him on how homebrewing the switch is not worth it (especially considering that only 1/3 of the switch userbase can actually get access to CFW), at least not until a later CFW comes along and anihilates nintendo's security. but with how secure that pesky mariko is and how frequently nintendo updates, it seems like it's gonna be a few years before that happens



For me personally I modded my switch for the free games. It wouldn't be worth it if that is something that you wanna play online with your friends that's why I have the OG switch and the lite. I never really cared about PS4 or Xbox One getting modded because my gaming laptop can play 90% of the games that was released. I strongly think that next gen is going to be dead for piracy so it's best reap the rewards now because in the future piracy may become obsolete. Despite me buying the gaming laptop I ended up buying an Xbox One and just play on that with gamepass.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 15, 2020)

I liked them, but I don't remember them too well.  I haven't beaten the ps4 one.  I haven't gamed on the ps4 in a very long time due to having a banned account.  I need to rectify that at some point, but I'm in no real big hurry.  anyway, star ocean 5 is fun, but it lacks in the story department.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 15, 2020)

dotmehdi said:


> *Of course it doesn't !* Savegame management is their worst nightmare, this is what brought Wii, 3DS and WiiU to the hacking scene. They will never make us able to access that again, and I feel like it applies to themes too !


Seems like it might, but switch is already hacked they should just enable it so that there is one less reason to hack you switch.


----------



## HideoKojima (Apr 15, 2020)

Kazesama said:


> View attachment 204331


----------



## DaniPoo (Apr 15, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't plan to ever hack it, too convoluted and there's no permanent CFW, so, yeah. Gonna pass on that.



So I highly doubt you will need more than 256gb, but if you plan on buing loads of games then perhaps 400gb will do you good.
I reaslly don't see any reason someone would need to connect a 2TB HDD into a Switch


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 15, 2020)

DaniPoo said:


> I reaslly don't see any reason someone would need to connect a 2TB HDD into a Switch


peh there aren't enough good games that aren't shovel ware that you would need that much space on the switch. the eshop is just a cesspool of garbage now 50 times worse than the wii ever was


----------



## 64bitmodels (Apr 15, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> peh there aren't enough good games that aren't shovel ware that you would need that much space on the switch. the eshop is just a cesspool of garbage now 50 times worse than the wii ever was


Okay blade that's going too far. Switch eshop will never compete with the likes of wiiware in terms of crappiness. At least Switch eshop had some gems on it like Celeste and Hollow Knight
wiiware barely has any good games, it's extremely desolate


----------



## Pj1980 (Apr 28, 2020)

The button remapping is great I been using a ipega pg-9023 instead of joycons with my switch but because  buttons are in Xbox layout instead of switch with out remapping it always felt a bit awkward.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Apr 28, 2020)

brynthomas80 said:


> The button remapping is great I been using a ipega pg-9023 instead of joycons with my switch but because  buttons are in Xbox layout instead of switch with out remapping it always felt a bit awkward.


>right joystick is above face buttons
Wii U flashbacks. it looks like a pain in the ass to use too-wii u at least had a lot of space at the bottom of the gamepad so hitting the buttons isn't hard to do or uncomfortable. this though...


----------



## BaffledBatsandSlother (Jul 13, 2020)

isoboy said:


> I believe this means we can finally invert Luigi's Mansion 3. Isn't it nice how I just picked it up again after months and I'm on the 12th floor and almost done with it.... oh well.



Wait what how?


----------



## isoboy (Jul 13, 2020)

BaffledBatsandSlother said:


> Wait what how?



It's not possible even on a system level. You can't swap directions.


----------

